# "Blue Marlana" @ Nipple 9/26



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Worked all weekend, so didn't get a chance to get out and fish. Marlana wanted to fish Monday, so we left the dock @ 0700 with our "crew of two" towards the nipple. 

The water looked beautiful, with tons of bait. It was a clean blended blue, so we decided to work the area hard for the morning bite. 

We found some scattered river grass that seemed to be holding bait, and started catching some nice fish. A few other boats came around, and we had a pleasant morning catching fish and shooting the bull on the radio. The outcast guys were out there, and seemed to be doing well also.

Around noon we decided to head down to the elbow. The water got dirtier the further south we went. There was a really nice color change at the elbow of clean green on dirty green, but very little life. We decided to come back north and do some bottom fishing. 

It was a great day of quality time with the wife, and dinner in the box. Looking forward to the next trip. Congrats to everyone on the outstanding reports coming in. Gotta love Pensacola.

I took some great video, but haven't figured out how to edit it yet. I am going to try a short test clip, and will post longer video later.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats on a great day out. Glad you both had fun and filled the box. Looks like some nice seared tuna for dinner!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thats a very good haul. North of the nipple was good on Sunday also. I'm so glad it's worth going out now.


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

You guy's are Dolphin massacre's!!!!! Please teach me!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell of a catch guys. As per norm.....


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Plenty of great posts the last few weeks. We are all going to eat well!! Wade...I need that tuna dip recipe...and don't be holding out the secret ingredients!!

I am trying to learn how to post video....please don't laugh at my trial clip...Marlana always gets mad when I steal the gaff shot..usually she gets out of the chair...but I wanted to sink the steel in something..even if it was a chicken dolphin...lol

btw..thank heavens for our Captain SIMRAD. He's an excellent driver.

see link:


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

*new boat*

Because of you Blue Marlana people , we are going to buy a new boat, I enjoy watching and hearing about your trips. I figured we needed to help stimulate the economy also. We really want a Rampage 30 express soon...or maybe a Carolina Classic, still figuring it out really.
We use to troll all the time in the Keys but not as much up here..don't you find it hard trolling with just two people, I know it can be done but it's not easy, especially if you have a lot of rods out. Hopefully we will see you guys at the fall party.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Video is private, can't watch it.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Waiting on the invite for tuna dip and beer:whistling:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Jagsare1 said:


> Video is private, can't watch it.


 
Try now....its just a 30 second test video of a chicken dolphin, and not worth watching. Will post some good video later after I figure out how to edit it.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch. I had the opportunity to talk with Dave at the Outcast fall sale and he said ya'll are on a tear this summer.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe we should move you out of the tower more often


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe we should move you out of the tower more often


 
Oh cool does that mean I'm getting a promotion and I get to stay in the tower all day? We don't need a certain male figure of the medical profession raking leaves on dorado again 

I see a nice 50-60 class yellow in those pictures Dave; guess that means no more trips to come hang with me in Venice? Damn those are some sharp boardshorts, too!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report and bag of fish.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smoke-king-die-step-step-40540/

Here's a post of Smoking fish (I don't tuna near as often as the crowd I see on this post) but when I do it's the same smoking recipe. Wade's ingredients are about halfway down the first page.

Looking forward to the video.

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice day trip two dorado and two nice YFT..love it!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

We were in the Center Console you were talking to earlier in the day..... It was exciting seeing that bigger dolphin go nuts flying out og the water behind the boat! I shoulda vided it!!!


----------

